# DosBox Turbo on Android Tablet- Help



## Fiery Phoenix (Jul 23, 2008)

Hope you guys can help installing Tex Murphy to my tablet. 

If I enter general rules: 

Mount c /xxxx/xxxx/games 
C: 
Cd pandora 
Tex 4 

It boots ok but I get an error stating 'no cdrom drive available, aborting the game' I may now be doing this wrong but I then enter: 

Mount c /xxxx/xxxx/games 
Mount d /xxxx/xxxx/games/ -t cdrom 
D: Cd pandora 
Tex4 

Thats when I get the error message DOS/16M error (40) not enough abailable extended memory (XMIN) 

I am really at a loss. My friend has managed to get Phantasmagoria to run which is a similar FMV game. I have amended the memory settings, all to avail.

I also have the ISO images from my original copy of the game (the above is from a GOG purchassed download)

I cannot find any clear help or guidelines for installation.


----------

